# Let's put it this way



## bearded

Hello everyone

_Let's put it this way: I don't love you any more.
After he had put it that way, I told him I did not agree.   (my sentences)
_My attempts:
Sagen wir es so: ich lieb dich nicht mehr.
Nachdem er sich so ausgedrückt hatte, sagte ich ihm, ich sei nicht einverstanden.   

I find my translations unsatisfactory: can someone suggest a German idiom corresponding to  ''put it this/that way''? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gernot Back

Formally:

_Lass es mich so formulieren/ausdrücken: ..._​ 
Colloquially:

_(Wolln) ma so sagen: ..._​


----------



## bearded

Hello Gernot
And in 'wolln ma so sagen' is _ma_ = wir or = mal ?
Thank you.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Hello Gernot
> And in 'wolln ma so sagen' is _ma_ = wir or = mal ?
> Thank you.


Das kannst Du dir, denke ich, aussuchen. Voll ausgeschrieben heißt der Satz _Wollen wir es einmal so sagen_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das kannst Du dir, denke ich, aussuchen. Voll ausgeschrieben heißt der Satz _Wollen wir es einmal so sagen_.


Ist der vollständige Satz_ wollen wir es (ein)mal so sagen _oder _wir wollen es (ein)mal so sagen ? _Dies wäre im Hinblick auf die Bedeutung von _mal_ bei _wolln ma so sagen_ nicht belanglos.


----------



## berndf

Beides ist möglich, es bleibt dabei, du kannst es dir aussuchen.


----------



## Glockenblume

Ich halte die Variante wir für wahrscheinlicher, spontan hätte ich es so interpretiert. Aber Gernot und berndf haben recht: Beides ist möglich.
Ich frage mich übrigens, ob im mündlichen Sprachgebrauch _ma_ im Sinne von _wir_ nicht kürzer als _ma_ im Sinne von _mal_ ist. Aber so genau kenne ich die mitteldeutschen Mundarten nicht - weiter südlich wird deutlich zwischen beidem unterschieden, z. B. im Fränkischen:
_Soong mär moll su: I mooch di nimmä. _


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Ich halte die Variante wir für wahrscheinlicher


Ja klar, das entspricht ja auch Deinem Dialekt. Für uns Norddeutsche, für die der Ausdruck ebenso idiomatisch ist, ist das beileibe nicht so klar.


----------



## cuore romano

Für mich (Ruhrpott) steht das _ma_ für mal.  
Komma bei die Omma bei.


----------



## Glockenblume

berndf said:


> Ja klar, das entspricht ja auch Deinem Dialekt. Für uns Norddeutsche, für die der Ausdruck ebenso idiomatisch ist, ist das beileibe nicht so klar.


Ist das Weglassen des Subjekts im Norden denn so gebräuchlich?
(Das ist keine rhetorische Frage - ich lerne immer gerne dazu )

Außerdem: Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, ob im Norden im Mündlichen die beiden _ma_'s genauso ausgesprochen werden?


----------



## Frieder

bearded man said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> _Let's put it this way: I don't love you any more.
> After he had put it that way, I told him I did not agree.   (my sentences)
> _My attempts:
> Sagen wir es so: ich lieb dich nicht mehr.
> Nachdem er sich so ausgedrückt hatte, sagte ich ihm, ich sei nicht einverstanden.



Rather linear translation:_

Let's put it this way: I don't love you any more. _Drücken wir's mal so aus: ich liebe dich nicht mehr.
_After he had put it that way, I told him I did not agree. _Daraufhin teilte ich ihm mit, dass ich nicht einverstanden sei. 

Seeing a certain irony in your dialogue I'd put it this way:

Ich sag's mal so: ich lieb' dich nicht mehr.
Das konnte ich so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

bearded man said:


> _Let's put it this way: I don't love you any more.
> __...
> _My attempts:
> Sagen wir es so: ich lieb dich nicht mehr.
> ...
> I find my translations unsatisfactory...


Hi BM 

Why do you find your translation unsatisfactory? "Sagen wir  so: ..." is perfectly idiomatic as far as I'm aware. I've certainly heard it loads of times.

All the best,
Abba


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Ist das Weglassen des Subjekts im Norden denn so gebräuchlich?
> (Das ist keine rhetorische Frage - ich lerne immer gerne dazu )
> 
> Außerdem: Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, ob im Norden im Mündlichen die beiden _ma_'s genauso ausgesprochen werden?


Das kommt durchaus vor. Systematisch passierte das in bestimmten Soziolekten. Denke zum Beispiel an den "preußischen Jardeton" ("Melde jehorsamst, Herr Oberst, jestern im Theater jewesen." "Und, was jejeben?" "Stück von jewissem Schiller. Zivilist schießt auf Obst.").

Im Übrigen ist bei weniger schludriger Aussprache das "l" durchaus zu hören ("Wollen mal sehen...").


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> _Let's put it this way: I don't love you any more.
> After he had put it that way, I told him I did not agree.   (my sentences)
> _My attempts:
> Sagen wir es so: ich lieb dich nicht mehr.
> Nachdem er sich so ausgedrückt hatte, sagte ich ihm, ich sei nicht einverstanden.



I think your own version is quite good, bearded. I would probably not use "ich sei ...", but rather "ich bin nicht mit einverstanden". That may be slang.

Mal ganz anders:
A) Im Klartext heißt es, dass ich dich nicht mehr liebe.
B) Nachdem er mir das so gesagt hat, sagte ich ihm, dass ich nicht damit klar komme.

Oder C) statt B): Nachdem er mir das so gesagt hat, sagte ich ihm, dass ich es ganz im Gegenteil empfinde.

That written, I'm not quite sure if this is "indirekte Rede", or, just something you want to convey.


----------



## bearded

I am glad that Abba and perpend approve of my translation attempts. The reason why I do not find them fully satisfactory is that in ''let's put it this way'' I not only feel ''sagen wir es so'', but also something like ''let us describe the situation as follows'' or ''let us settle the situation as follows'' : someting I am not able to express in German in its full aspect. In my language we say _mettiamola così _(let us put it so) which literally corresponds to the English idiom.
@ perpend: no, those were purely linguistic examples, I don't want to convey anything..


----------



## jakowo

I find your translations (#1) satisfactory. 
No reason to doubt.


----------



## bearded

jakowo said:


> I find your translations (#1) satisfactory.
> No reason to doubt.


Thanks for your reassurance.


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> The reason why I do not find them fully satisfactory is that in ''let's put it this way'' I not only feel ''sagen wir es so'', but also something like ''let us describe the situation as follows'' or ''let us settle the situation as follows'' : someting I am not able to express in German in its full aspect. In my language we say _mettiamola così _(let us put it so) which literally corresponds to the English idiom.



When you write it that way, bearded, it seems that this saying might fit: _wollen wir es mal so auslegen._

Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. Just food for thought.

EDIT: _lassen wir es so auslegen_


----------



## bearded

Nice suggestion, perpend, thank you. 
But referring to your Edit phrase, maybe better ''_Lass es uns so auslegen''._


----------



## Glockenblume

_auslegen_?
Das Wort ist in etwa synonym zu _interpretieren._

Meint Ihr nicht eher _darlegen_? (Das Wort wird zwar eher in einer gehobeneren Sprache gebraucht, aber würde besser als _auslegen _passen - oder habe ich den englischen Satz völlig falsch verstanden?


----------



## cuore romano

Stimmt, auch meiner Meinung nach passt _auslegen_ hier nicht.  
Für mich schwingt in dem Satz _Let's put it this way_ mit, dass es nicht der erste Versuch ist/war, es zu sagen?


----------



## ABBA Stanza

cuore romano said:


> Für mich schwingt in dem Satz _Let's put it this way_ mit, dass es nicht der erste Versuch ist/war, es zu sagen?


Eigentlich nicht. Zumindest bei mir ist es oft so, dass ich mit _"Let's put it this way"_ schon die Erstformulierung einleite. Was folgt sind meist gut ausgewählte Worte, z.B. etwas Prägnantes, Diplomatisches und/oder Witziges. Solche Worte würden stark an Schlagkraft verlieren, wenn man sich kurz vorher zum selben Thema schon weniger gut überlegt ausgedrückt hätte.

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Glockenblume

ABBA Stanza said:


> Eigentlich nicht. Zumindest bei mir ist es oft so, dass ich mit _"Let's put it this way"_ schon die Erstformulierung einleite. Was folgt sind meist gut ausgewählte Worte, z.B. etwas Prägnantes, Diplomatisches und/oder Witziges. Solche Worte würden stark an Schlagkraft verlieren, wenn man sich kurz vorher zum selben Thema schon weniger gut überlegt ausgedrückt hätte.


Neuer Übersetzungsvorschlag:
_Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, [...]
_


----------



## Perseas

Glockenblume said:


> Neuer Übersetzungsvorschlag:
> _Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, [...]
> _


Laut Duden bedeutet es "etwas präzise zum Ausdruck bringen". Es geht um etwas anderes, glaube ich.

 Im Griechischen gibt es auch eine Direktübersetzung von "to put" (something this way): das Verb is "θέτω" /θ*e*to/; (noun "θέσις" - Vgl. Engl. "thesis"). Dasselbe Wort benutzen wir, wenn wir "eine Frage stellen" übersetzen. Allerdings kann "stellen" (oder "setzen") nicht unser Wort sein, da niemand von den Muttersprachlern es bisher erwähnt hat.

Das Verb "ausdrücken" kann manchmal verwendet werden, aber meiner Meinung nach bezieht es sich auf die Form ("Ausdruck") des Aussages. "to put" bezieht sich dagegen auf den Inhalt. Einige Gedanken.


----------



## cuore romano

Aber würdest du solch eine Eingangsformulierung benutzen, um anschließend jemandem zu sagen, du liebst ihn nicht mehr?
Meine Übersetzung wäre zwar auch _Sagen wir es (mal) so, _aber dann folgt _so_ ein Satz?

Sorry, da sollte noch das Zitat von ABBA Stanza (# 22) stehen...


----------



## perpend

Ich denke, dass man mehr vom Kontext hätte wissen müssen, um genau zu wissen, wie die Diskussion vor "Let's put it this way, I don't love you anymore" abging.

"Let's put it this way" kann zweierlei Bedeutung haben, wie oben erwähnt. Es kann gesagt werden, nachdem man versucht hat, eine Sache ein paar Mal auf anderer Weise auszudrücken.

Es kann auch bei der ersten Forulierung gesagt werden, wie ABBA schon erwähnte. Hier haben wir zu wenig Kontext zu wissen, was vorher diskutiert wurde.

Also, verschiedene Auslegungen  sind möglich.

So etwas könnte mir auch vorstellen: Klipp und klar gesagt: ich liebe dich nicht mehr.

So oder so traurig.


----------



## bearded

Zwischen _auslegen _und _darlegen_ bin ich mir nicht so sicher, was ich wählen würde.
Lass uns die Situation so interpretieren (schildern)
oder 
Lass uns die Situation so präsentieren
?
Vielleicht enthält ''let's put it this way'' beide Nuancen.


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Eigentlich nicht. Zumindest bei mir ist es oft so, dass ich mit _"Let's put it this way"_ schon die Erstformulierung einleite. Was folgt sind meist gut ausgewählte Worte, z.B. etwas Prägnantes, Diplomatisches und/oder Witziges. Solche Worte würden stark an Schlagkraft verlieren, wenn man sich kurz vorher zum selben Thema schon weniger gut überlegt ausgedrückt hätte.


Es muss nicht unbedingt mit deiner eigene Erstformulierung kontrastieren, die Floskel leitet aber schon i.d.R. eine Formulierung ein, die im gegeben Kontext zumindest ungewöhnlich ist oder von ihm abweicht. Ich denke an Dialoge wie den folgenden:

_Do you want him to come tomorrow?
Let's put it this way, I wouldn't be overly dismayed, if he stayed at home.

_Allerdings würde ich hier wahrscheinlich eher _Let me put it this way_ statt _Let's put it this way_ sagen. Würde das für Dich einen signifikanten Unterschied bedeuten?


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> Zwischen _auslegen _und _darlegen_ bin ich mir nicht so sicher, was ich wählen würde.
> Lass uns die Situation so interpretieren (schildern)
> oder
> Lass uns die Situation so präsentieren
> ?
> Vielleicht enthält ''let's put it this way'' beide Nuancen.



Yep. You have caught on to the nuances. And, let's not forget that you are trying to understand English from an Italian perspective, translated into German. Its "beneidenswert".


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> Zwischen _auslegen _und _darlegen_ bin ich mir nicht so sicher, was ich wählen würde.
> Lass uns die Situation so interpretieren (schildern)
> oder
> Lass uns die Situation so präsentieren
> ?
> Vielleicht enthält ''let's put it this way'' beide Nuancen.


Es tut mir Leid, _interpretieren_ und _schildern_ sehe ich keinesfalls als Synonyme:
_Interpretieren_ ist eher synonym zu _deuten_. 
_Darlegen_ eher zu _beschreiben_ oder _schildern_, je nach Zusammenhang.

_schildern_ > Ausdruck von Gefühlen, subjektiven Wahrnehmungen
_beschreiben_ > Ausdruck von objektiven, messbaren Wahrnehmungen
_darlegen_ > kann beides beeinhalten; oft in sehr strukturierter Weise ausgedrückt

_interpretieren_ > Deutung eines Textes oder irgendwelcher Sinneswahrnehmungen > man sucht den Sinn hinter dem Wahrgenommenen
_auslegen_ > Deutung, häufig eines Textes; besonders oft kommt das Wort in Zusammenhang mit Bibeltexten vor: _Bibelauslegung_


----------



## bearded

Glockenblume hat Recht.
Vielleicht wäre von ihr kein (oder ein kleinerer) Einwand gekommen, wenn ich mich folgenderweise ausgedrückt hätte:
Lass uns die Situation so interpretieren (deuten) - entspricht auslegen
oder 
Lass uns die Situation so präsentieren (beschreiben/schildern) - entspricht darlegen.
Wie gesagt, für mich enthält ''let's put it this way'' beides.


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> Wie gesagt, für mich enthält ''let's put it this way'' beides.



Amen, will ich kurz mal sagen.


----------



## makalei

Wie wäre es mit ... Sagen wir mal so.


                        Mika'ele


----------



## bearded

Danke, makalei, aber das führt uns zurück auf die ersten Beiträge, wo 'put it' nur als  'sagen' oder 'sich ausdrücken' gedeutet wurde (für mich nicht ganz befriedigend, siehe #15 ff.). 
''Sagen wir mal so'' ist jedenfalls sicherlich idiomatisch, wenn es auch die ganze Bedeutung nicht deckt.


----------



## berndf

Ich weiß nicht so recht. Mir scheint diese Spitzfindigkeit etwas unnötig. Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt die Signifikanz des Ausdrucks in beiden Sprachen ausschließlich in ihrer Idiomatik und die Verwendung ist identisch.


----------



## perpend

berndf said:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht. Mir scheint diese Spitzfindigkeit etwas unnötig. Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt die Signifikanz des Ausdrucks in beiden Sprachen ausschließlich in ihrer Idiomatik und die Verwendung ist identisch.


Ich weiß zwei Mal nicht so recht. Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass im Englischen, "Let's put it this way", zweideutig sein kann.

Ansonsten würde man sagen: Let's say it so.

Ich finde, dass "put" und "sagen" nicht identisch sind.

So verstehe ich die Anfrage von bearded.  Es kann sein, dass ich daneben liege.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> _Do you want him to come tomorrow?
> Let's put it this way, I wouldn't be overly dismayed, if he stayed at home.
> 
> _Allerdings würde ich hier wahrscheinlich eher _Let me put it this way_ statt _Let's put it this way_ sagen. Würde das für Dich einen signifikanten Unterschied bedeuten?


Nein. Falls es (zumindest in diesem Kontext) einen Praxisunterschied zwischen "Let's put it this way" und "Let me put it this way" überhaupt gibt, dann ist so klein, dass ich ihn nicht erkennen kann.



berndf said:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht. Mir scheint diese Spitzfindigkeit etwas unnötig. Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt die Signifikanz des Ausdrucks in beiden Sprachen ausschließlich in ihrer Idiomatik und die Verwendung ist identisch.


Auch hier bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, so wie ich dich verstanden habe. Das heißt, für den selben Kontext haben sich die Verben "sagen" (auf Deutsch), "put" (auf Englisch) und "mettere" (auf Italienisch) idiomatisch durchgesetzt, ohne dass man dieser Entwicklung eine besondere Signifikanz beimessen darf.

Cheers,
Abba


----------

